# Confused about Massanutten



## wcfr1 (Mar 13, 2010)

So what is Massanutten anyway?  

Never been but thinking about going. So far I know Massanutten is an area in Virginia, but what about the resorts? There seem to be a number of them that are __________at Massanutten.

Are they all the same resort or what?

Any to avoid?

Thanks
Lou


----------



## urple2 (Mar 13, 2010)

There are different sections built at different timeframes run by seperate HOA'S. The reviews here and on RCI should offer some guidance. 

I had stayed at the newest section recently known as Woodside. The interior was nice enough but you could hear everything in other units and the place shuddered when doors were closed. (not during peak season either).

Skiing would be the main winter attraction.

If you golf, have kids for the waterpark, etc. or just want to relax, i thought it was an ok place. A very scenic area and close to accessing skyline drive.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 13, 2010)

The nicest are the Summitt and the Woodstone.  Mountainside are older but larger.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have stayed in Eagle Trace Killy Court (older and much more rundown) Mountainside Villas which I LOVED, Summit - Hillside, Peak and Sunrise (there are different areas of Summit) and Woodstone.  I own 4 bedroom lockouts at Summit and Woodstone - I love the place  

A LOT to do, wonderful scenery, right near Shenandoah National Park and close by Civil War sites.   All the "different" resorts share the rec centers/pools/waterpark and other activities.  If you go to the resort website massresort.com you can see a map of the entire property to see where the individual resorts are.  Biggest difference is that Woodstone is on the "bottom" of the mountain.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 15, 2010)

*Which is best for adults?*



laura1957 said:


> I have stayed in Eagle Trace Killy Court (older and much more rundown) Mountainside Villas which I LOVED, Summit - Hillside, Peak and Sunrise (there are different areas of Summit) and Woodstone.  I own 4 bedroom lockouts at Summit and Woodstone - I love the place
> 
> A LOT to do, wonderful scenery, right near Shenandoah National Park and close by Civil War sites.   All the "different" resorts share the rec centers/pools/waterpark and other activities.  If you go to the resort website massresort.com you can see a map of the entire property to see where the individual resorts are.  Biggest difference is that Woodstone is on the "bottom" of the mountain.



Thinking about this area in the next couple of years for an anniversary trip.  Two adults, no kids.  Off season (Sept or Oct).  Would prefer a quiet, secluded area with good mountain/forest/scenic view from the balcony.  Don't care about resort amenities likes pools or rec centers.  We would like to take days trips to drive the Shenandoah parkway and do some hiking.  I'd love to have some suggestions on which unit/section we should look into.  I'm also confused by all the different areas.

Thanks!


----------



## rcshelton (Mar 15, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Thinking about this area in the next couple of years for an anniversary trip.  Two adults, no kids.  Off season (Sept or Oct).  Would prefer a quiet, secluded area with good mountain/forest/scenic view from the balcony.  Don't care about resort amenities likes pools or rec centers.  We would like to take days trips to drive the Shenandoah parkway and do some hiking.  I'd love to have some suggestions on which unit/section we should look into.  I'm also confused by all the different areas.
> 
> Thanks!



The Summit is the highest unit/section on the mountain and generally has the best views.  Should be plenty of units available for exchange in Sept.  Not sure about Oct which will be leaf season. The units are four bedroom lockouts, two downstairs and two upstairs.  In some cases there are are steps either up or down to the units.My wife has difficulty with stairs so in making an exchange, I was able to work with RCI and the resort to find a suitable unit.  If you are getting a two bedroom unit, make sure it is an upstairs unit for a better view, the resort can give unit nos for upstairs and likely the ones with good views from balconies.  Select one of these units thru RCI after you put one on hold.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 16, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Thinking about this area in the next couple of years for an anniversary trip.  Two adults, no kids.  Off season (Sept or Oct).  Would prefer a quiet, secluded area with good mountain/forest/scenic view from the balcony.  Don't care about resort amenities likes pools or rec centers.  We would like to take days trips to drive the Shenandoah parkway and do some hiking.  I'd love to have some suggestions on which unit/section we should look into.  I'm also confused by all the different areas.
> 
> Thanks!




Summit Hillside - both floors have a balcony outside the master bedroom overlooking the mountain greens (?) golf course - a very nice view at the units we have stayed in.  There is also a smaller balcony off the upstairs living room that in SOME of the units faces the woods.   This is probably my favorite section of Massanutten.   Mountainside Villas also was more secluded.  If you want a view your best bet is to stay away from Woodside.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 16, 2010)

rcshelton said:


> The Summit is the highest unit/section on the mountain and generally has the best views.  Should be plenty of units available for exchange in Sept.  Not sure about Oct which will be leaf season. The units are four bedroom lockouts, two downstairs and two upstairs.  In some cases there are are steps either up or down to the units.My wife has difficulty with stairs so in making an exchange, I was able to work with RCI and the resort to find a suitable unit.  If you are getting a two bedroom unit, make sure it is an upstairs unit for a better view, the resort can give unit nos for upstairs and likely the ones with good views from balconies.  Select one of these units thru RCI after you put one on hold.



This is right -  you really do have to be careful about the stair situation if stairs are a problem.  Sometimes you have to go downstairs to get to the "first" floor and the second floor is on street level.  Summit Hillside (and the units on Peak Drive, I think)  the "upper" unit is actually on ground level - and was much easier for my 82 year old mom!!.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just booked into the Summit for early August. I was watching and chceking and not much. Then a couple days ago it appears they did a bulk deposit. Many summer weeks were snapped up in a hurry but lots on the fringe of summer and later in the year.

Looking forward to trying this part of the country out. Am a civil war buff who's GGG Grandfather was shot and injured in nearby Harrisonburg. Will finally get a chance to see the place.

If it's a 2BR with a Limited Kitchen is that up or downstairs? Somewhere else?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 17, 2010)

Full kitchen is upstairs with no BBQ grill. Partial kitchen in lower level with BBQ grill.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 17, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> Summit Hillside - both floors have a balcony outside the master bedroom overlooking the mountain greens (?) golf course - a very nice view at the units we have stayed in.  There is also a smaller balcony off the upstairs living room that in SOME of the units faces the woods.   This is probably my favorite section of Massanutten.   Mountainside Villas also was more secluded.  If you want a view your best bet is to stay away from Woodside.



Thanks.  I see that The Summit Resort is available with 2BR full kitchen (so I think that is an upper unit with a good view).  However I don't see that any Summit availability in being able to chose sections (like Hillside, etc.).  Is that by request only after making the exchange or in requesting upon check-in?


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 18, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Thanks.  I see that The Summit Resort is available with 2BR full kitchen (so I think that is an upper unit with a good view).  However I don't see that any Summit availability in being able to chose sections (like Hillside, etc.).  Is that by request only after making the exchange or in requesting upon check-in?




By check-in it would be too late, because your unit would be already assigned.
Best bet would be to check the map on the website, note the different unit numbers for the different sections - then maybe call RCI to see which units are available??  NEVER tried this, but it might work.  I have always gotten the room that is on my confirmation.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks like we are in a lower unit 202 at Innsbruck. The map shows it as being on the end of the building at the end of the road. 

Is there any view from there, especially if we are on the lower floor.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think your view from your balcony will still be fairly good.  It has been quite a few years since I stayed near those units, though.  Most of the units do have a decent view even from the lower units because of the slope.  should also help that you have the end unit.  I will be at Woodstone (NO view) week 32, whenever that happens to be


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 18, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> I will be at Woodstone (NO view) week 32, whenever that happens to be




It's the week before me


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 19, 2010)

Since you are a Civil War buff - save time for the Hall of Valor and watch the film.  Very interesting!


----------



## dryden (Mar 19, 2010)

wcfr1- very impressive and informative website!

laura1957- see you week 32 around the pool!  we'll be in shenandoa villas.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 20, 2010)

skinut said:


> wcfr1- very impressive and informative website!
> 
> laura1957- see you week 32 around the pool!  we'll be in shenandoa villas.



I have never stayed in those units - but I do like the way the look!!


----------



## abbekit (Mar 20, 2010)

*Summit on hold*

I put a 2BR, full kitchen unit on hold so I assume this is the better view, top floor unit.  Is there any difference between what you get on a Friday check-in vs. a Saturday check-in?

Shenandoah Villas was also available during my preferred dates, is that any better/worse for location, views, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## SBK (Mar 20, 2010)

The Friday checkins are the older, larger units on the ski slope side of the resort.  We much prefer them.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 21, 2010)

SBK said:


> The Friday checkins are the older, larger units on the ski slope side of the resort.  We much prefer them.



Thanks.  Does that mean that based on unit numbers they go from oldest (low numbered units) to newest (high number units)?

Based on the map on the Massanutten website I'm assuming the ski slope side of the Summit would be Grenoble Woods.  Is that right?

Also how "enclosed" are the decks on the upper units?  Can you still see over the top of the enclosure when sitting down?

If anyone has photos of this resort I'd love to see them.

Thanks again!


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 21, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Thanks.  Does that mean that based on unit numbers they go from oldest (low numbered units) to newest (high number units)?
> 
> Based on the map on the Massanutten website I'm assuming the ski slope side of the Summit would be Grenoble Woods.  Is that right?
> 
> ...




I have started playing with Picasa - so I started with this.  These pics are from Sunrise Hillside - I have both units.  Some are upper, some are lower, pics of lake were NOT taken from unit.

http://picasaweb.google.com/104961397803436999134/00000001MassanuttenUnits#


----------



## abbekit (Mar 21, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> I have started playing with Picasa - so I started with this.  These pics are from Sunrise Hillside - I have both units.  Some are upper, some are lower, pics of lake were NOT taken from unit.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/104961397803436999134/00000001MassanuttenUnits#



Great photos!  Thanks so much for posting.  The view looks very nice.  Do you remember what unit number you had?


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't want to threadjack, but I've read that the Summit "L" units with a partial kitchen have a grill on the deck. Can anyone tell me if this is true? Also if it is gas or charcoal and does it have a cover?

Thanks...


----------



## Nancy (Mar 21, 2010)

Not an expert on summit, but the L units we've had have a gas grill on them.  The U units do not.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 22, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Great photos!  Thanks so much for posting.  The view looks very nice.  Do you remember what unit number you had?



I believe that was 469 - it shows in the pic of the small deck.  I think the view from any of the Hillside units would very good.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 22, 2010)

In every Summit we have stayed in - the upper units have full kitchen with oven, and the lower units have a gas grill on the deck.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 8, 2010)

*Massanutten*

_wcfr1 _

We drove over to check out the exterior of Summit at Innsbruck for you.

Lots of steps to climb up to get to the front and only door.  There are 9 steps to the first landing,  then 10 more steps to the top landing. You have to share the outside stairway with 201.  Unit  202 is on the first level and is at the end of the court. It  has an open deck facing the road with a gas bar-b-q grill & a partial view. No rear door, small rear block windows. No view of any kind (Mountainside behind building) out back.  Surprised to see that there was no fire escape steps out back for the upper level unit.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 16, 2010)

*Summit Innsbruck 202 August*

_wcfr1_

How was your trip to Virginia
How did you like Massanutten


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow...talk about perfect timing Marty I was just researching the Differences between Split Rock and Massanutten...Thank you, i wouldn't have even thought of this thread...nor read all the detailed info from it if you hadn't posted!


----------



## wcfr1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Marty Giggard said:


> _wcfr1_
> 
> How was your trip to Virginia
> How did you like Massanutten



Marty,

Thanks for asking. I wondered why the thread was back at the top when I looked this morning. Anyway...

Check in was fine. Despite the fact the RCI paperwork said no changes were possible we asked for and got a upper level, solely for the use of the full kitchen. Turns out the view is better also.

Rooms are spacious but beds not the best. It's me, the wife and 4 teenage girls. So 2 are on the pullout. That was terrible. Called the next morning and they brought a replacement mattress. We also put our bedspread under the mattress and above the bars and that helped.

Coming from Florida we wanted a place not as hot. Lucky for us the heat wave here broke just a couple days before we arrived. Has been pretty nice for the most part. A little warm yesterday but I am on the balcony right now typing this and it is very comfortable. Love the free WiFi.

From my balcony we have seen plenty of deer. Last night we saw a fox pop out of the woods and walk up the driveway. Night before we saw a skunk come around the building and go into his cubby right below us. Found a hole he is using under the front steps. During my early morning hike Saturday saw two porcupines by the tubing hill. It's a great place to enjoy outdoors and wildlife.

Not used to driving the hills, and you have to drive everywhere. Really like the resort amenities but you HAVE to have a car here to do anything. Really wish they would have a resort shuttle that would run a loop around to everything here. It's just huge.

All 6 of us drove up to the top of Massanutten Dr for a scenic view and a hike of the ridge. My wife and 1 daughter went back after 1.5 miles so they could drive the car to the bottom and pick us up. They have a service that will do that for you for $ but it doesn't run on the weekend. Mountain bike shop closed on the weekend also. Thought that was odd. Four of us hiked the entire ridge. 4 miles from the start to the antenae at the top of Massanutten and then down the ski slope. Extremely hard hike for most people. Legs are still sore. Lots of rocks etc. Found a hang glider jump off point at the top.

Been to town for groceries, a few shops and wanted to visit Turner Ashby memorial. He was a confederate general killed here during the battle of Harrisonburg. Wife's GG Grandfather was commandig general of the opposing unit that allegedly killed him here. Was hoping to find a marker with the names of the units and perhaps the generals. After getting the run around from 2 different info/tourist centers finally found where it was supposed to be. All that is left is a sign on the road saying it is nearby. James Madison University has bought the land and is currently doing construction all over it. Memorial/monument is probably lost forever.

Went to DC on Sunday. Got up early and drove right in. 2.5 hours. Early Sunday means we got to beat the crowds for a couple hours. Went to Arlington and saw the changing of the guard which was GREAT! Drove to the Reagan buiding and parked. Great deal on weekend. Only $10 all day and right on the bus tour route. Hoped a tour bus (which is the only way to get around and learn anything about the area) saw Lincoln memorial, Korea and Vietnam memorial. Got rained on in between. Let the bus take us nearly on the full loop (needed a break) and got off at Natural History museum. Did the tour and went into the National Archives.

Tommorrow we head back for both a Capital building tour and a Whitehouse tour. Congressman Young came through on those! Hope to make American History and Air and Space also.

Today we do the meeting. At check in they said they would like to feed us lunch and talk to us about how there doing and complete a survey. In return they would give us $100 cash or 4 water park passes. Four teenage girls and four free water park passes. Sign us up. Funny, they never mentioned a sales pitch. Let's see how they do theirs. We have done these before so know how it works and how to handle. It's a good way to learn more about the resort you are visiting. I just hope they dont get mad at us for not buying, which they usually do. Hate that.

Hope to do the tubing hill and horseback riding yet before we leave. Kids don't want to try the zip line and go carts look to slow for them. They did want to ride the ski lift but it only runs 3 days. Two of which we are in DC and yesterday we didn't realize it stopped at 3. Thought we would get a late afternoon ride. Oh well.

Overall I really like the place. So far from what I have seen I think I would like to be in Grenoble woods. 

Was talking to a couple others in the hot tub. We really wish they would have a resort shuttle to get around.

By the way. Article in the local paper about the whole Massanuten area incorporating into their own town. I guess it's really growing and they are considering.

To answer my own question when I started this thread, What is Massanuten anyway. It's a mixed use community including several timeshare developments, single family homes, rental properties, recreation area including ski and golf all mixed into one.

Would I come back. It's nice enough to come back but I always like to try new places. So if I wanted in this area again i would probably look for another place. If i couldn't find one I wouldn't hesitate to come back. Well, maybe I should wait until after our survey to see how we are treated.


----------



## valgolfr (Aug 17, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Thinking about this area in the next couple of years for an anniversary trip.  Two adults, no kids.  Off season (Sept or Oct).  Would prefer a quiet, secluded area with good mountain/forest/scenic view from the balcony.  Don't care about resort amenities likes pools or rec centers.  We would like to take days trips to drive the Shenandoah parkway and do some hiking.  I'd love to have some suggestions on which unit/section we should look into.  I'm also confused by all the different areas.
> 
> Thanks!



You can't beat the view from the deck of The Summit. Try to get an upper unit - they have a screened porch. The views of spectacular - especially in October. I've worked and owned there for over 10 years.


----------



## wcfr1 (Aug 17, 2010)

valgolfr said:


> You can't beat the view from the deck of The Summit. Try to get an upper unit - they have a screened porch. The views of spectacular - especially in October. I've worked and owned there for over 10 years.




Am in a Summit unit now. Views ar very nice. But no screen on the porch. Haven't seen any screens on any in fact.

Did see a herd of deer tonight in our parking lot. At least 6 crossing the parking lot right in front of our unit to bed down in the woods in front I think. Lots of animals here.

Did the "review" today. Not high pressure but they knew that since I owned at least 4 timeshares already and mentioned something about ebay they wouldn't be selling me anything. But they still had to try. Even brought in the boss. Only $19,000 EOY for a 2BR. About what I figured. Haven't bothered to look for resale but I bet I could get them for at least 90% less.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 18, 2010)

When I have stayed at Summit - Peak Drive there were screened in porches.  

There are none at the Summit Hillside units, or Summit Sunrise.  I was glad to have the screened in porch when it rained - but I  prefer to have the deck unscreened


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 18, 2010)

If I recall, the ones with the screened in porch had a better view when sitting because the ones without the screen had higher sided walls.  If that makes sense!


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mostly true - but that kind of depends on the individual.  My husband  complained about the view from our Woodstone unit a couple weeks ago. For me it was just fine - I looked out right UNDER the railing. I bring my own lawn chair so I was sitting lower than he was on Massanutten's chairs


----------



## kenojg (Aug 19, 2010)

*nice hiking trail in Massanutten*

Don't care about resort amenities likes pools or rec centers.  We would like to take days trips to drive the Shenandoah parkway and do some hiking.


nice hiking trail in Massanutten....  right across the ridge line..  probably 60 miles of trail


----------



## kasteer (Aug 19, 2010)

wcfr1 said:


> Am in a Summit unit now. Views ar very nice. But no screen on the porch. Haven't seen any screens on any in fact.
> 
> Did see a herd of deer tonight in our parking lot. At least 6 crossing the parking lot right in front of our unit to bed down in the woods in front I think. Lots of animals here.
> 
> Did the "review" today. Not high pressure but they knew that since I owned at least 4 timeshares already and mentioned something about ebay they wouldn't be selling me anything. But they still had to try. Even brought in the boss. Only $19,000 EOY for a 2BR. About what I figured. Haven't bothered to look for resale but I bet I could get them for at least 90% less.



4bedroom Summits are going for about $2500 on ebay now...  Much less, but still too much I think.


----------



## kasteer (Aug 19, 2010)

How'd you like the 'ride around in the car' tour?  Oh and btw... check out this great ownership opportunity...


----------



## wcfr1 (Aug 19, 2010)

kasteer said:


> How'd you like the 'ride around in the car' tour?  Oh and btw... check out this great ownership opportunity...




I did think that was different. Our car was full so they followed us to lunch at the water park and then I had to drive over to Woodstone for them to show me the unit. I guess since golf carts wont work here thats how they do it. And as usual our resort is great. Much better than yours, blah blah blah.

There was one other thing that was weird. Our salesman has only worked here since March and he said we were the first family from family he has met. Same thing when we checked in and whenever we were anywhere on property that it came out we were from Florida. They were shocked. Said they don't see many Floridians here. Never saw one Florida license plate either whiel driving around the resort. This apparently screwed up the sales pitch. They kept talking about how most of their owners live within 100 miles and come by and use the resort amenities all the time. Then they said somethig like, I guess that doesn't apply to you and went on to the next selling point about what all the local owners do. Then, but I guess that won;t apply to you etc. They had to follow their script I guess.

$2500 for a 4 bedroom? That's not too bad. Especially if it's one of the better weeks. They did try to tell me that resale units don't come with all the amneities. Since I wanted it to end ASAP I didn't call him on that but we all know that's BS.

Apparently these units come with a bonus week. I guess that could be about the only thing that might not come with a resale unit... but I doubt they are treated any different.


----------

